# So....what was your very first post on this forum?



## TinysMom (Apr 6, 2008)

I noticed today that my 3 year anniversary on the forum was just a few days ago. WOW...has it really been that long?

So I went and looked up my first post on the forum....I think it wasn't this one - but a lot of my posts were lost at one time - so I'll call this my first..

[line]I'm curious why you want a girl. The breeder I bought Tiny from stressed to me that a male would be easier to get along with (does are more territorial) and several others pointed that out to me before I got him.

Now that he's been here two weeks - I love him to pieces. He is great with our 3 cats, 1 dog and 2 other bunnies (Netherland Dwarfs) that we got the same day as Tiny.

Anyway, I was just curious why you wanted a girl since I've heard they can be more tempermental.

Peg

Mommy to Tiny, Tio & Kyo
[line]
SO - what day did you join - and what was your VERY FIRST mesage on here?

:biggrin2:


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 6, 2008)

It's only been 3 months for me, and I am still trying to figure out how to use all of the features on the forum. I am a complete forum newbie . I don't know how to look up what threads I've posted in, but I do remember posting a binky video to the Photo Philes, Binky Bunny Video thread on the day that I joined. So I guess that was my first post .


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 6, 2008)

Omigosh...Peg I just noticed from that post, you had Netherland Dwarfs? Aren't you the one that says "I'm not a big fan of Nethies" ? Now I'm even more curious to know why!


----------



## nermal71 (Apr 6, 2008)

My first post was on old forums. And had to do with Mopsy escaping her cage,ripping two nails badly and being horribly stressed from being chased by a 110lb rottweiler at 3am. She survived, healed nicely and now feeds the dog poops. Yes, she produces and then wings it out of the cage to the waiting dog mouth. YUMMY....NOT


----------



## pamnock (Apr 6, 2008)

Wow - Where does the time go???? Here's my first post on this forum 4 years ago . . .



I always taught the 4-H kids "donuts are boys --tacos are girls". Sexing is rather easy with a little practice (my 5 year old can sex tiny bunnies like a pro).

In both young bucks and does, you will see a protrusion from thegenitals when gently pressing down. Boys will look like around "donut" at a young age -- little girls slant down towards the rectum like a "taco". You'll also note that the slanted taco of a girl slits all the way down to the rectum, where as the boys don't connect that close.

Pam

http://www.geocities.com/pamnock/


----------



## Alexah (Apr 6, 2008)

You know, Pam, that cracked me up. And I needed it today! And I don't think I'll ever have a problem sexinga bunny again - donuts are for boys, tacos are for girls. I love it!


----------



## naturestee (Apr 6, 2008)

LOL! I always remember that donut vs. taco thing. I think you've mentioned it before because I know I wasn't here then.

My first post is really funny to me because I thought Mocha was a boy... she's not!

[line]
Hi, this is my first post but I've been reading this forum for a few weeks. I have a 3.5 month old male Netherland Dwarf named Mocha. He's a sweetie, but we have had to ban him from my bedroom because a few days ago he started insisting on using the bed as his litterpan! It was always his favorite place, but he used to only roll, flop, and beg for pettings on it. We tried just keeping him offthe bed, but he got upset and so used my husband's dirty work clothes instead. He had never peed outside of his cage until two days ago. I know this is probably hormone related, but he's young and his neutering is scheduled for mid-May.

The biggest problem is that this reduces his running space to his little room, the hallway, and the bathroom. Because of the way my apartment is built, the living room and kitchen are absolutely out ofthe question- too much danger, too much potential for bunny damage.

How have you guys dealt with your naughty hormonal bunnies? Am I going to have to ban him from my bedroom until after he's neutered, or is there something I can do before that? There is a litterbox right by the bed, but he would much rather "lay claim to his territory."

Thanks, and sorry for the long post.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 6, 2008)

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


> Omigosh...Peg I just noticed from that post, you had Netherland Dwarfs? Aren't you the one that says "I'm not a big fan of Nethies" ? Now I'm even more curious to know why!


I had two Netherland dwarfs (one was Robin's) and when she left home for college - she gave me permission to rehome hers if she felt like I had found a good home. I once was rehoming some lionheads and someone asked me if I knew where they could get a Netherland Dwarf....they'd been researching breeds and had a cage and everything but really REALLY wanted a ND. Needless to say, they got Kyo. I didn't promise him to them - but I brought him out to meet them and he just loved them and was so comfortable around them. They were with him for about 20 minutes -asking me a ton of questions, etc. Finally, I offered him to them because I was convinced he was going to a good home.

About a month or two later they saw me in Walmart and reminded me that they'd adopted him and were telling me all about how much fun he was and his playtimes, etc. 

So it was a good choice for him.

Anyway - I got Tio and Kyo the same day we got Tiny. Unfortunately, like Tiny, they were not very socialized.

Before their boy parts dropped...they were so cute together - they slept together, etc. etc. We had a few weeks of that and people were like, "Don't let them live together because they will fight."

:::: sigh ::::

I hate it when people on this forum are right sometimes.

They fought - big time. They bit us and each other and even months after they were neutered....they would leap at each other to fight if we tried to bond them...

To his credit...Tio will let me hold him now and pet him - a bit. He rarely bits now - but I'm often scared of him. I mean -he HURTS when he bites. 

He just never really became socialized - no matter what I tried.

I see Pebbles on here (PetBunny's Pebbles) and think, "Why couldn't my ND be like that??". 

So that's why I'm not a big fan of them. They're cute....but I don't know that I would ever get another one....unless it was already socialized and friendly.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 7, 2008)

I think from what I can find and see that it was something to do with Bo's neuter. However, I am almost sure I had my own threads before 2 years later LOL! So, I'd guess that something was deleted when I was banished into the unknown!


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 7, 2008)

Your earliest post that I found Bo was this...

Have you tried eleminating one veggie at atime? Some bunnies don't do well with a certain type ofgreen. A friend of mine has a rabbit who cannot have romaineor he gets loose stools.

When my rabbit had a bit of the poos I gave him 1/2 tsp of rolled oatsevery day. It can help a lot, but don't over do that cause itcan cause them to get fat.

On Nov. 23rd, 2004.

[line]Little Boy Poo's was:

I was just invited to join this forum, and figured I would add to the binky video collection. Enjoy =)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmft43qUPaM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmft43qUPaM[/ame]

on Jan. 4th 2008

[line]
For anyone who wants to know how to find your posts (any of them) - click on your screen name that is over your avatar. You'll see an option that says "View Profile"....click on that and you'll see tabs to see your posts and topics, etc.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 7, 2008)

wow..i joined Dec 2005...cant believe its been that long ago ... my first post was probably when peapoo got soap spilled all over her....or maybe when she pulled a toe nail out...im not sure


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 7, 2008)

Peg, thanks for the detailed response to my Nethie question . When you had mentioned that you weren't a big fan of them I was intrigued because most people love them for their cuteness. I guess I didn't really consider the temperament aspect, but I can totally see where you are coming from. I think I have been very lucky to get gentle Nethies that don't bite, but even with that they have been difficult to socialize. I must admit, after seeing pictures of Flemish Giants and other larger breeds on this forum, I know that someday I want to have one.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 7, 2008)

If I had gotten socialized flemish - my answer might be different. I think Netherland dwarfs are cute.

They're just not what I need...which is cuddly I think....

Of course - not all Flemish or bigger breeds are cuddly - fortunately - Tiny just became that way...


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 7, 2008)

I signed up on my Birthday (Feb. 20) in 2005. But somehow the forum logged me in on Feb 19 as the joined date. I did lurk since September 2004 to get info about rabbits, and to learn about computers andforums. This is the first forum I joined.

I was the 997th member of the forum as it was closing in on 1000 members.


----------



## m.e. (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow - my first post was from almost _four years_ ago...

favorite things

When my lop, Peanut, who has eyes just like a giraffe (big and brown with long, beautiful lashes) comes over to meand lets me kiss her nose and that soft spot on the back of her neck. Awwww. . .

And also when my mini-Rex, Rex (original, huh? His full name is Rex Harrison) who's quite anti-social, lets me pet his wonderfully soft fur.

Love everything about them  (except maybe the litterbox, that I can do without).

~M


----------



## Bassetluv (Apr 7, 2008)

I can't remember mine exactly, but I think I had gone in and introduced myself, gave a bit of background info (how I used to own/raise rabbits many years ago, etc.), and then said that I was joining because I was looking to get a rabbit as a pet again...an English lop. I think that's what mine was...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 7, 2008)

Besides my introduction, here is my first post, I believe...

Hi all, I'm new here. I will be adding an avatar and pics soon. I just wanted to give all of you some information and this is the place to do it.

I lost a bun of 6 years 3 weeks ago to Congestive Heart Failure. This is not a common problem with rabbits, except the big breeds. Mine was an American Blue and he was nearly 8.5 lbs. Here's the story...

His eyes got looking like he had Conjuctivitis. Took him to the vet. Prescibed eye drops, the vet thought it was Cherry Eye, prolapse of the third eye lid. The eyelids would go down if he wasn't worked up, active. He had had some sneezing episodes when he ate pellets, thought it was dust, cuz this guy would be acting starving for his pellets and wouldeat too fast. Then he would be laying down and quickly sit up sneezing and shaking his head. It started to scare me. It wouldjust happen once and that would be it. This went on for months. One day I came home from work and myhusband said that I should keep an eye on himcuz he just had a badsneezing, coughing episode,and when he had a bad one, it would last 5 to 10 seconds and it was a little scary. I went to cage where hewas laying and he was breathing hard. Rushed him to thevet. They gave me a list of things they could do.I opted for no x-ray, thinking this was allergies because ofhis eyes. She told me I had a sick rabbit, probably pneumonia or a tumor and sent me home w/Baytril. 

Maybe twoweeks later, I calledanother vet because the one that saw him before wasn't calling me back, so I called one close to my house andasked about the breathing andthey said it could be congestive heart. I was like great.Left work, brought him in and bylooking, he thought it was allergies or an infection. He stayed so they could do x-rays. I picked him up and talked to Dr. He said I don't have the best news. He showed me the x-rays. An enlarged heart, the doc said it was huge.

He sent me home w/ a sample of Lasix and Enalipril. Continued and he seemed to be doing ok.Got more meds, noticed mushy poo, diarrhea spots in cage. I also started hearing loud gut noises. The vet said these noises were a good sign, but I said "To hear clear across aroom?" I was worried. Got him some gas meds for babies. Just gave a little. The gas sounds persisted for days. Poos consisted, but didn't want to take him in if I didn't have to. The breathing hard thing was scary. He was eating ok though. Then I noticed loose skin hanging off the back of his bum, he was always so fit and trim to be honest. The doc said to drop the dosage of Lasix. I did. 

It was hard to give him his meds b/c he was very smart, first I gave the meds just plain on a spoon, when he quit taking that way, I put it in applesauce. When that quit working, I put it in applesauce wrapped in mustard greens, he would eat around it. So now we had to physically take him out and syringe it to him, he hated this. He would fight me. I got good at it, but the last few nights, as this only took moments, when I got him back in his cage, he was breating soooo heavy, w/ mouth open for over half an hour. I would lay outside cage and talk to him and tell him how much I loved him. 

Three nights of this and, my husband awoke me at 12:25am to tell me he had just passed. He only knew this b/c my other female mini rex went nuts in her cage I guess to let him know. He said he put a paw out of the cage and that was it. He did look so peaceful though. My poor baby just couldn't do it anymore. I did all I could. His name (besides all the nicknames) was Bun Bun. This story may help one of you someday to at least be diagnosed sooner. The vet just thought it was a genetic thing. I think the eyething was the onset of this serious condition due to pressure, with the heart being so big, and where it's located doesn't allow alot of room for air. I hope this helps someone someday. :?


----------



## Flashy (Apr 7, 2008)

This was actually my fourth post. The first two were in my intros post and the third was my blog. I joined nearly a year ago, that's weird, I still feel new and like I don't fit in, lol. Well, here it is.

* * * 

Hi there,

When I clip my bunnies nails I tend to hold them almost in a humansitting position, I have my hand across their tummy and they tend tosit still. I try to murmur to the bun to keep them calm, and if I staycalm myself, they tend to stay still themselves.

Also, I don't know what countr you are in the UK you can contact theRabbit Welfare Association who offer people who are accomplished rabbitowners, to look after your bunny while you are away, or like someoneelse suggested, get a friend you trust to look after him.

* * *

And the first ever pic I posted was my poor Sky (and this is purely for educational purposes).







I was just reading my intro and I had 8 buns when I arrived. I keep forgetting we totally exploded only last year, but it is thanks to that picture that we did, lol.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 7, 2008)

LOL! Flashy I remember that picture. I sent it to my friends and family! LOL! 

Peg, Yes, I found that post, but I would think I had some actual topics until 2006. I know I had to have my own topics before 2 years later LOL!


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 7, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> LOL! Flashy I remember that picture. I sent it to my friends and family! LOL!
> 
> Peg, Yes, I found that post, but I would think I had some actual topics until 2006. I know I had to have my own topics before 2 years later LOL!


When you & I were banned - a lot of our things were lost. I dropped almost 1,000 posts in a matter of days...including Tiny's original blog....

Its ok though....I still have what....over 7,000 posts?

:biggrin2:

Its so hard to believe I've been here three years already...wow - how time flies!


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 7, 2008)

*Flashy wrote: *


> And the first ever pic I posted was my poor Sky (and this is purely for educational purposes).


I have always always always loved this photo.....I think it is hilarious...

Thanks for sharing it again....I need to save it on my machine for when I need something to smile at...


----------



## Flashy (Apr 7, 2008)

Polly has it on the wall of her rabbitry, lol.

Pray tell me, what the hell did you two do to get yourselves banned, and THEN end up senior mods?


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 7, 2008)

This was my very first post on August 10, 2005. 

"Hi,

I'm new and I've been trying to read everything on this forum, but Ithink it will take me awhile. I currently have threemini-rex's, one red doe called Wildfire, one harlequin buck namedNutmeg, and a broken black baby that I'm trying to sell so she doesn'thave a name yet. 

I've had quite an episode in the last six months with my rabbits, I hada broken castor doe named Vanilla, but she got GI-Stasis soon aftergiving birth and died when the babies where 1 week old. Luckyfor me my friend had a mother with babies about the same age, so thekits where all fostered safely. It had taken my such a longtime to get Vanilla pregnant and I was heart broken that I didn't knowabout GI-Stasis untill my vet told me about it. I've beentrying to get into a bit of breeding so I had to find myself a newdoe. But I was really lucky and got Wildfire from a goodbreeder for only $30 with papers, as he was moving and needed todownsize is stock for the trip.

I've enjoyed everyones stories on this forum, and maybe I'll have a few of my own to tell soon, as Wildfire should have her first litter in about a week.

Dawn"

I only bred Wildfire twice, then got into rescue and I fostered for a year after that. Wildfire passed in May of 2007, and I still miss her to this day. My mom still has Nutmeg and he's doing well. 

It seems like I've gone through such a learning an maturing process since joining this forum. I was quite un-educated when I joined up and influenced by what I now know where "back-yard-breeders" and I'm glad I found this forum to help straighten me out.

It will have been three years this August.

--Dawn


----------



## Flashy (Apr 7, 2008)

I remember when Wildfire died Dawn, that was the first high profile death after I arrived, that I remember, and I just remember your pain at the shock of it all. I never even knew Wildfire but she will always be one of the most special forum bunnies to me because of how much you loved her.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Apr 7, 2008)

my first post after my intro was march 4th, 2007

"My rabbit loves to chew and tear at cloth whenI'm not looking and I stop him whenever I do see it. Should I bestopping him? Is cloth an OK think for bunnies? And if cloth is OK/goodfor them what kinds should I avoid and which should I search out? Thankyou! ^.^"

lol, I sound crazy - but I could definintely recognize it as me


----------



## polly (Apr 7, 2008)

My first post was about Dido in rainbow bridge just after my intro. It was looking for answers to him that led me to find this site


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 7, 2008)

*Flashy wrote: *


> Polly has it on the wall of her rabbitry, lol.
> 
> Pray tell me, what the hell did you two do to get yourselves banned, and THEN end up senior mods?


Oh my.....that is such a long story....and different for each of us. In my case - I was banned not once....but twice! Not sure that opening up that era of our lives will do anyone any good ~ so I think I'll leave that alone...ok?

But I will say how we became Sr. Mods......because of our charming personalities - our wit - our wonderful knowledge ~ and Pipp was drunk and desperate and we knocked her out - pinned "Sr. Mod" status on ourselves...and waited for her to wake up.

:woohoo

Seriously now....not sure exactly how it all happened...but it did. 

I do love this forum....it has changed over the years - it has gotten bigger and while it used to feel like walking into a dinner party...it now feels like walking into a frat party...there are just so many new people and faces...so much activity, etc.

But you know what? The more I get to know the newer people (and I have a long long ways to go) - the more I love them....and the better it seems.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 7, 2008)

*Flashy wrote: *


> I remember when Wildfire died Dawn, that was the first high profile death after I arrived, that I remember, and I just remember your pain at the shock of it all. I never even knew Wildfire but she will always be one of the most special forum bunnies to me because of how much you loved her.


Wildfire's death stunned me....totally floored me. I took it really hard and cried for days - and I really didn't know Dawn that well...but it just really hurt.

Flashy - I do remember when you joined - it sure seems hard to believe its already been over a year.

Katie - I remember some of your first posts because we lived in Anchorage, AK for four years - so you caught my eye since you live there.

Polly - I'm ashamed to say I don't remember when you first joined - but we've chatted so much that it feels like you've been around a long time.....between your posts and talking about breeding, etc.

Its funny to look back over my three years on the forum and see how things have changed....and how they've stayed the same.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Apr 7, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I do love this forum....it has changed over the years - it has gotten bigger and while it used to feel like walking into a dinner party...it now feels like walking into a frat party...there are just so many new people and faces...so much activity, etc.



lol, beer bong anyone?

to me it seems more like a book club or a knitting group or something - you have the base core of awesome people who are always here, you have the butterflies who flitter in and out, and you have the new people coming in - everyone is always welcoming and happy to see you!


----------



## pamnock (Apr 7, 2008)

I remember when BunnyMommy's husband Danny died. Angela is no longer here on the forum, but I often wonder how she's doing these days.


The loss of Carl (Buck Jones) was also a terrible blow to the forum. Carl was highly intelligent, witty and a man of grace. I miss him here so much . . .

Pam


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 8, 2008)

I have never had something affect me so deeply as Wildfire's death. I don't think I've ever cried that hard in my life, and for a good three hours. Then I was numb for months. 

Peg, I never realized her death affected you so much as well. She was such a special bunny, and I don't think I'll ever find one like her again. I will miss our nightly ritual:








And she wasn't partial, she's snuggle with anyone:





Okay, thread jacking over...

--Dawn


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 8, 2008)

*aurora369 wrote: *


> I have never had something affect me so deeply as Wildfire's death. I don't think I've ever cried that hard in my life, and for a good three hours. Then I was numb for months.
> 
> Peg, I never realized her death affected you so much as well. She was such a special bunny, and I don't think I'll ever find one like her again. I will miss our nightly ritual:


Dawn - I truly mourned her - and her death really shook me to the core.

I think that the reason her death was so hard for me (and I didn't really know her) was that it was so sudden. 

When I lost Ginger - I knew for weeks and months she was ill and I think I knew for days that she was preparing to leave me.

When you lost Wildfire...it seemed like - She was there and then Boom - she wasn't. 

I had lost other rabbits somewhat suddenly...but not "heart bunnies". 

In fact - for days I lived in fear of "Oh my God...what if I lost Tiny like that?"

Your rabbit was the first main "forum bunny" that passed away like that which I'd had any sort of connection to - other than Apollo and Nimue and I knew flemish had health risks simply due to their size, etc.

So yeah - it shook me up pretty badly.....


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Apr 8, 2008)

It will be 3 yrs on the 17th too. Yikes, there is a few who joined the same month and year as you and I Peg.

Congrats


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 8, 2008)

Aww, I like this thread! I wasn't here for many of you joining as I'm still fairly new, but I enjoyed reading all the nostalgia 

My first post, not so long ago was this:

Hiya, 


This is my first post on the board although have been lurking for a little while!


After a little bit of advice... 

We've got two lovely female cross-breads - both 14 weeks old, both vaccinated and happily bonded - they were together when we got them and seem to really love each other Obviously neither are neutered yet as they're both too young.

We're really, reallykeen to get a third rabbit - we're building a huuuggee home for them and they'll be living indoors long term. But we're not sure how sensible it is to introduce a third female into the mix when the existing two (Chalk and Mouse) are semmingly already bonded. 

Anyone out there any experience of similar situations? Are we likely to run into trouble or upset the existing two? We've heard that it could make the two existing girls fight with each other if we introduce another bun?

We'd certainly not do it if any of the rabbits would be unhappy as a result, but now we have the two we just want to keep on going lol! 

Thanks in advance, and by the way this site isgreat!






I've just had a bit of a laugh that I said 'neutered' when talking about female bunnies, and also that the end of that thread was me deciding that we'd wait a while before getting anymore buns, and I think by then we'd already seen Barney and Snowy, and 6 weeks later we got them! 

So, not far back to go for me, but I hope I'll be here for 3 years to come, at least....

:hug:Jen xx


Edited to add: Oh, and that thread was why I was worried to tell you guys that we'd got Barney and Snowy lol... :embarrassed:


----------



## bunnydude (Apr 8, 2008)

Great thread! Here's my first post from almost 3 years ago (April 30, 2005). Short and to the point... 



> Hi, i'm new here. I have been interested in rabbits for awhile now, and i will likely adopt my first rabbit in late June. I figured this would be a great place to ask questions before i adopt.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Apr 8, 2008)

Photo Philes > Disapproving Bunnies _(113 replies - 2051 views)_

Posted: Wed Jul 18th, 2007 02:02 pm






Maceydisapproves ofme touching her ears.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 8, 2008)

My first post...boy, it feels like AGES ago!! 

My first post was a few days after joining...so it was on the 21st of Feb. in 06. 

You can read my first post here. It basically is about how to introduce buns to kitties. I had brought Maisie home just days before (you'll see that I'm still calling her "Bunny" at that point, because I didn't know her gender, and she had HATED her original name, Petunia!). 

I thought I should put the link instead, because y'all know how long-winded I can be, and it was definitely a good representation of what to expect!

Anyway, how funny...I'd never thought to check that. Good thread, Peg!


----------



## m.e. (Apr 9, 2008)

*pamnock wrote: *


> I remember when BunnyMommy's husband Danny died. Angela is no longer here on the forum, but I often wonder how she's doing these days.
> 
> 
> The loss of Carl (Buck Jones) was also a terrible blow to the forum. Carl was highly intelligent, witty and a man of grace. I miss him here so much . . .
> ...


I completely agree, Pam :sad:


----------



## m.e. (Apr 9, 2008)

*oops...double post*


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 9, 2008)

Hmm here is mine. 

------------------------------

Hi! My name is Alicia. I have four rabbits, and a few other animals. 

Ringo Starr is a dwarf. Who has been very sick. He is a snuggle bun. http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l260/JzJade/Ringo/img026.jpg

Samantha Janeis a Flemish Giant. She is the queen of the bunch. http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l260/JzJade/Samantha%20Jane/384294-R1-13-12A.jpg

Connor Grayson is a dwarf. Who may have been a dictator in a past life. http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l260/JzJade/Connor/img032.jpg

Teresa Mekare is a Netherland Dwarf. She is the diva. Somtimes we call her Playmate of the month. http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l260/JzJade/Teresa/img037.jpg


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 9, 2008)

*aurora369 wrote: *


>



I remember when I first joined RO comparing my Sparky to Wildfire. Looky this snuggly Sparky pic:







I think they are a lot alike!

(I was sound asleep and Sparky was trying to figure out how to get away without waking me.)


----------



## Gabby (Apr 9, 2008)

it was tuesday april 27th 2004, i can tell you that much, but those posts are all gone now... but probally something like wow so this is the new board, because it was right after moving out of delphi forums


----------

